# Home wanted for black fancy pigeon - Fullerton CA



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I had this request from someone who is having difficulty in registering, for reasons I haven't yet figured out:


I would like to find a new home for a black fancy pigeon that was given to our school. He is living in an outdoor aviary with cockatiels and finches, but he would be happier with other pigeons, I think. Can someone contact me? I am at Cal State, Fullerton in the Children's Center

[email protected]

Please respond on this thread also

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've e-mailed the person .. Fullerton isn't far from me.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks Terry!

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Going to pick up the bird tomorrow (Tuesday).

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats nice news, hope you would get time to upload some pictures


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*It's An Old Dutch Tumbler ..*

and quite a handsome one! According to the band, this bird is 7 years old .. TD 400 03 size 11










Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Great looking bird indeed! Glad you were able to take him in 

John


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Handsome bird for sure


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a pretty bird...... and I'm sure a wonderful addition to your flock, Terry.

How did he react upon seeing your pigeons...or is he in quaranteen?

I can't wait to hear about his first meeting with his own kind.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beauty!!

I, too, am very interested in updates!

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

He's in quarantine for several weeks. I'm pretty sure he is quite healthy, but don't want to take any chances. He had been living in an aviary with zebra finches, cockatiels, a Japanese Coturnix quail, and a Diamond Dove.

I'm not even completely sure yet that he is a he ..

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Living with such a mixed gang, he / she is probably suffering an identity crisis, too!

John


----------

